# sewer smell in old mobile home HELP!



## gitnerdun (Dec 1, 2006)

Uncapped drain pipes will do it. I've seen a lot of mobiles with broken drains underneath just runnin' into the ground, yuk! Once it was a dead animal stinkin' up the place. No fun ahead for you, good luck


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have never seen a 1" gap between the toilet and the floor. This tells me that the piping is supporting the toilet. This can easily break the pipe while being used. The removed bathtub with no capping on the piping can also be the problem. If the trap was not removed with the tub, it may have dried out. Fill the trap with water. A dead animal below the mobile home could also be the problem but I would guess that you have a broken or cracked pipe that is leaking under the unit that is causing the smell since it moves around the area.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

majakdragon said:


> I have never seen a 1" gap between the toilet and the floor. This tells me that the piping is supporting the toilet.
> 
> 
> :laughing: :no:


----------



## sunsoarcats (Dec 13, 2006)

*sewer smell in old mobile home HELP!*

Obviously the toilet wasnt installed by a professional. There is definitely a gap between the bottom of the toilet and the floor. Apparantly the toilet didnt sit level and some wood slips have been inserted to "Level" it. My husband contends that it cant be the toilet since the wax seal is intact... is this so?


----------



## gitnerdun (Dec 1, 2006)

Could be the floor rotted an is settling? Mobiles are known for having particle board floors, and they don't go well with water. Might be time to suit up and do a recon crawl.


----------



## sunsoarcats (Dec 13, 2006)

That very well could be. It is an old home and has soft spots in other places that we have repaired. There are no dead animals under the house  We have a cement slab and can see under there.

We intend to build/replace soon but the smell in the meantime is terrible!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Cap or plug all detached drain pipes, which allow sewer gas back into your home.


----------



## rick007fishing (Jan 5, 2011)

Sewer ordor in moble homes can easily be resolved. Most people are not aware that the vents for your moble home are located in the sink cabinets. Look inside all your cabinets and you should see a pipe which allows you to clean out your sewer pipe but most importantly on top of this pipe is a small vent cap which has a spring in it. When water is running through your sewer it creates a vacuum and sucks down the seal which is attached to the spring. This allows air to flow through the vented cap and when the water has run its course then the spring pulls the seal back up and should seal off the order from the sewer. If you have black pipes then you are generally using abs pipe the vent in mine is pro vent pv 140. One of mine was loose. It screws off make sure you use a good sealant to seal it when you screw it back on. Good luck


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

It screws off make sure you use a good sealant to seal it when you screw it back on. Good luck[/quote]

No pipe dope, Teflon tape only:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not ALL mobiles have AAVs. Mine didn't.... (perhaps there was one when it was new, but I don't know, I don't think I had been born yet! lol)
I had black abs going through the roof with little metal caps up there.

DM


----------



## donmorgan (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sewer Smell*

In some ***link removed*** mobile homes I have run into this problem that was resolved by simply running some water in the sink. Over time the water in the trap will evaporate and let sewer gas into the dwelling. You will find this happens after a sink has not been used for a few days. Same applies to the tub and shower.


----------



## Lstoehner (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi I'm new here but I have a question. I love in a mobile home I don't have a bad smell but when we flush the toilet water comes up out of the vent pipe. How do I unclog or correct this problem.


----------

